
Scylla 10-20X faster than Cassandra in new cluster benchmark - ddorian43
http://www.scylladb.com/technology/cassandra-vs-scylla-benchmark-cluster-1
======
rkwasny
Whoha, that's impressive, even more that this is without DPDK.

With DPDK latency should be much better.[1]

[1]
[http://www.net.in.tum.de/fileadmin/bibtex/publications/paper...](http://www.net.in.tum.de/fileadmin/bibtex/publications/papers/Network-
Latency-Netgames-2014.pdf)

